# 1000 subs ......... Thanks thanks thanks



## KZOR (9/1/18)

A big-up to all my local subs that helped me get 1000 subscriptions after a year of posting vids.
Hope you all stay subbed and will find usefulness out of my future vids. 
Champagne is on ice so just waiting for lovey to get back from work this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 20


----------



## Christos (9/1/18)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 118556
> 
> A big-up to all my local subs that helped me get 1000 subscriptions after a year of posting vids.
> Hope you all stay subbed and will find usefulness out of my future vids.
> ...


I'm on my way @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (9/1/18)

Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/1/18)

Juice giveaway ??? .... I joke I joke

Good work sir !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/1/18)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 118556
> 
> A big-up to all my local subs that helped me get 1000 subscriptions after a year of posting vids.
> Hope you all stay subbed and will find usefulness out of my future vids.
> ...


Good stuff @KZOR ur vids are highly informative and funny...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/18)

Well Done KZOR! This is not easy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (9/1/18)

Man, I nearly wet myself with these videos. You need to do a few more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (9/1/18)

Awesome, well done and keep posting your vids @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/18)

Congrats @KZOR !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (9/1/18)

Congrats @KZOR. Well deserved

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (9/1/18)

Well done Meneer!! That’s awesome. Keep up the excellent work with the vids- they really are helpful and very much informative!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/18)

Awesome job @KZOR! It takes a lot of time and dedication to keep doing the reviews!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/1/18)

Well done. It is richly deserved. I have watched them all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (9/1/18)

Well done @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (9/1/18)

Well done uncle , at least one reviewer actually does reviews

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (9/1/18)

Congrats @KZOR 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (9/1/18)

Congratulations @KZOR well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (9/1/18)

Well Done @KZOR - Die Onnie in die Kaap - Alles van die Beste. You are Sincerely Appreciated and honestly respected - and I am personally truly grateful for all your Kindness and never ending Help. You have been a big part of my vaping journey and a big Warm Thank You to You. Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (10/1/18)

Congrats brother !!
Well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/1/18)

Well done @KZOR - hoping to have a celebratory coffee with you soon 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

